# الأقسام التقنية > التصميم والجرافيكس >  جميع كتب التصميم كتب الفوتوشوب + كتب الفلاش +البرامج الاخرى

## حسان القضاة

كتاب الغراب الرماديالكاتب : الغراب الرماديالحجم : 25.8 M.Bالوصف : مجموعة دروس تم تجمعها في كتاب الكتروني للتعلم على تطبيقات الفوتوشوب.تحميل الجزء الأول - تحميل الجزء الثاني 
سلسلة تعلم الفوتوشوب من الألف الى الياءالكاتب : فريق عمل موقع مسامالحجم : 29.3 M.Bالوصف : الكتاب عبارة عن ملف بصيغة ورد يشرح الفوتوشوب كاملا بالصور بالاضافة شرح عمل تأثير بعض الفلاتر.تحميل الكتاب 
شرح الفوتوشوب الكاملالكاتب : designer_psdالحجم : 1.65 M.Bالوصف : كتاب الكتروني مميز يشرح الفوتوشوب بالكامل بالصور والأمثله.تحميل الكتاب 
دروس للفوتوشوب 1الكاتب : مبارك العصيميالحجم : 4.68 M.Bالوصف : يعلمك الكتاب على بعض تطبيقات برنامج الفوتوشوب الغني عن التعريف.تحميل الكتاب 
دروس للفوتوشوب 2الكاتب : مبارك العصيميالحجم : 9.43 M.Bالوصف : بعض التطبيقات على البرنامج و هو تكملة للجزء الأول.تحميل الكتاب 
برنامج تعليم الفوتوشوبالكاتب : عبد اللهالحجم : 825 K.Bالوصف : برنامج سهل يشرح الأزرار الأساسية في الفوتوشوب و بعض الحركات.تحميل الكتاب 
سلسلة دروس المبتدئين في الفوتوشوبالكاتب : ؟؟الحجم : 2.35 M.Bالوصف : 10 دروس سهلة و ممتعة لتعلم البرنامج.تحميل الكتاب 
شرح الفوتوشوب - الجزء 2الكاتب : أبو أنس الجهنيالحجم : 5.47 M.Bالوصف : هو تكملة لكتاب آخر و لكنه مفيد لإحتراف البرنامج.تحميل الكتاب 
دروس في الفوتوشوبالكاتب : أبو أحمد المطرفيالحجم : 8.73 M.Bالوصف : مجموعة دروس تم تجميعها من بعض المنتديات ووضعها في كتاب جميل.تحميل الكتاب

----------


## حسان القضاة

كتب الفلاش
السويش خطوة خطوةالكاتب : فريق عمل سويشي كاردزالحجم : 7,12 M.Bالوصف : كتاب غني جدا بالدروس المميزة من قبل طاقم موقع سويشي كاردز مجاني لمحبي تعلم السويش.تحميل الكتاب 
نظرة سريعة على السويش ماكسالكاتب : عبد الله محمد الغامديالحجم : 1,05 M.Bالوصف : يحتوي على شرح بسيط لأدوات و مؤثرات السويش.تحميل الكتاب 
إحتراف السويتش ماكسالكاتب : الجهنيالحجم : 4.5 M.Bالوصف : يشرح الكتاب كيف تتعامل مع برنامج سويتش ماكس الخاص بتصميم مقاطع الفلاش.تحميل الكتاب 
الشامل في الفلاشالكاتب : عدي رسمي أحمد السرابيالحجم : 1.8 M.Bالوصف : كتاب رائع و متكامل للتعلم على برنامج فلاش مكس.تحميل الكتاب 
فلاش مكسالكاتب : ؟؟الحجم : 631 K.Bالوصف : شرح عن أساسيات التعامل مع برنامج Flafh MX و التغيرات التي طرأت على هذا الإصدار.تحميل الكتاب 
تعلم أكشن سكربت للمبتدئينالكاتب : سيف محمدالحجم : 500 K.Bالوصف : شرح أوامر الأكشن في برنامج الفلاش.تحميل الكتاب

----------


## حسان القضاة

كتاب الماكسالكاتب : أحمد مرادالحجم : 24,4 M.Bالوصف : يعتبر الكتاب مرجع اساسى فى برنامج الماكس 3D Studio MAX الذى يعتبر بمثابة أقوى البرامج فى عالم التصميم الثلاثى الابعادتحميل الكتاب 
كلمة السر لفك ضغط الكتاب هي www.star28.com 
مقدمة في الاوتوكادالكاتب : Casper1500الحجم : 707 K.Bالوصف : يحتوي على شرح لبرنامج الاوتوكاد.تحميل الكتاب 
الأوتوكاد AutoCadالكاتب : ؟؟الحجم : 577 K.Bالوصف : شرح التعامل مع برنامج الأوتوكاد 2000 برنامج الهندسة المعمارية الهام للمهندسين.تحميل الكتاب

----------


## زهره التوليب

شو هالنشاط ياحسان..
يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## ريمي

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): :SnipeR 
مشكورعلى هل الكتب

----------


## تحية عسكريه

يعطيك العافية يا باشا "حسان" 

 :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## khatib77

:Eh S(15):  Thanx Man Very Much 
Nice Work
 :SnipeR (51):

----------


## n7lawy

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااا

----------


## هيناتا

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية . 
ع المجهود المبدول 
تقبل مروري البسيط بمتصفحك 
تحياتي هيناتا

----------


## usama_safwat

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## shshshs

:Icon30:  :Icon30:  :Icon30:  :Icon30:  شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  :Icon30:  :Icon30:

----------


## المصمم يزن جبريل

يعطيك الف عافيه  :Bl (7):  :Bl (7):

----------


## أشرف حبيب

شكراااااااااااا المجهود الطيب

----------

